# CRS Picture



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

One of my A grade CRS females has three white to near white shrimplets each time she spawns. Here is a picture of two shrimp that are half grown. What grade would you say the white one is?


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

Golden bee?


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

dchow said:


> Golden bee?


Looks like one...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It's funny how the grade things goes. But pure white are ungraded, they are either called snow white if they are all white, or golden if they are yellow. They actually lose their value. But are good stock to work with to breed specific patterns or mantaining high grade shrimps.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

It makes you wonder as to who set up the grading standards. I still find the A grade with the 4 white stripes to be the prettiest of them all.


----------

